# tips and advice on taming



## roseangel (Jun 19, 2013)

just got 2 new mice, first timer at having mice as pets, so would like some tips please on how best to tame them, they are 6 weeks old at the moment, left them alone to get use to cage for first day as advised by pet shop owner. Started to put my hand in cage get them use to my hand, smell etc. Been really lucky as one already when coaxed a little will come onto my hand, the other is total opposite wont come near me, and soon as you go near the cage runs very quickly and hides, so any advice be appreciated, thank you


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Just keep resting your hand in the cage. (Read book, watch a show, etc.) Eventually most mice should climb onto the hand, out of pure curiosity. Wait until the mouse has been climbing all over the hand, like it's no threat, before trying to lift the mouse up out of the cage. Sounds like the less frightened one will be the first, the other much later. I've read of people doing this with tiny seeds, or treats, in the resting hand. Good luck with your new friends!


----------



## BlueTris (Jun 3, 2013)

Agree with the above post. Whenever I get new mice I just leave my hand in the cage. Sometimes mice tame quickly, sometimes they take a while. Be patient and never Chase the mice around the cage with your hands, let them come to you. Eventually you will have tame mice, hand tame at least.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roseangel (Jun 19, 2013)

thanks will do that,


----------



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

to be honest whats been said is how im trying to tame my multi`s hope it works for you.


----------

